# My Interview with MAC!



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.....


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats girl! It's nice to hear that things are picking up with mac, as far as jobs go. I think printed pictures would be fine, as long as they look pretty clear. Keep us updated, please.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yeah, printed pictures are good, and put them in a folder if you can, look a bit more professional that way


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 11, 2009)

wow! good luck!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 11, 2009)

so just 4x6 pictures are ok? what kind of folder? i'm totally clueless about this! thanks for the help!


----------



## aninhabr85 (Nov 11, 2009)

I would try to get them 8x11 high quality so they can see better. You can put them on a black scrapbook album sort of thing, inside plastic pages. That would make it look very nice and professional.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks everyone for the suggestions. i think i'm gonna skip the portfolio because my pictures just aren't good enough quality. plus the background is my messy ass room. haha wish me luck!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 12, 2009)

Good luck! I hope it goes well =)


----------



## Sass (Nov 12, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Nov 12, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my model can't make it anymore so i have to ask my other friend. gonna try to practice beforehand.


----------



## kariii (Nov 13, 2009)

Good luck Jennifer!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 13, 2009)

good luck! I'm sure you'll do great!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 13, 2009)

Good luck, you will do awesome!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_Good luck, you will do awesome!_

 
Thanks Emily!! You have been so very helpful!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Thanks Emily!! You have been so very helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Anytime doll!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 14, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 15, 2009)

Good luck Jennifer!!!!!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm sure you'll do fine


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 17, 2009)

Did you do your demo interview yet?? How'd it go?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_Did you do your demo interview yet?? How'd it go?_

 
It's Wednesday!


----------



## MakeupJunkie88 (Nov 17, 2009)

OMG are you interviewing in Emeryville???  That'd be so cool if I get to know someone there during my interview/demo!  I totally wish you the best of luck hun.  By the way, my name's Reina =D


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 19, 2009)

thank u everyone for the support!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats Jennifer!! So they pulled the ol' switcheroo on ya huh? Heehee! But being the artist that you are, you were ready for anything  

I'm so happy for you and best of luck. Welcome to the family!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_Congrats Jennifer!! So they pulled the ol' switcheroo on ya huh? Heehee! But being the artist that you are, you were ready for anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so happy for you and best of luck. Welcome to the family!_

 
thanks emily!!! couldn't have done it without u!!


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 19, 2009)

congrats chica! its so awesome that they were able to acknowledge your amazing talent and skill. MAC is extremely lucky to have you


----------



## kittykit (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!! This is really exciting!! Yay for you, girl! =)


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 20, 2009)

Aww congrats! You deserve it!


----------



## missmay (Nov 20, 2009)

congrats! i would of totally freaked out.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats!!! Thats SO awesome!! I knew you would make it, I love all of your looks.. you are very talented!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks so much everyone! i couldn't have done it without you specktra-ettes. i learn so much for you!


----------

